
Dev Around The Sun virtual conference - hugodahl
https://devaroundthesun.org/
======
hugodahl
A 24-hour conference with well known and lesser-known, all high-quality
speakers from around the world, on a variety of technology topics, as a fund-
raiser for Direct Relief, helping those who have been most impacted by
Covid-19.

